# Free Bob White Seminar and other Updates!



## vishalshukla (Dec 5, 2008)

As most of you know, the 4th Annual Bob White Invitational will be held on February 28, 2009 (http://www.bobwhiteinvitational.com). Once again, all net proceeds will be donated to the Royal Family Kids Camp (http://www.rfkc.org). Last year Bob Whites Karate Studio, in partnership with our competitors, sponsors, donors and volunteers, was honored to donate $48,000 to the RFKC.

We have scheduled several events that will complement the BWI. On Saturday February 14, 2009 we will host a seminar taught by Mr. White. The seminar will be held at Bob Whites Karate Studio from 10:00 AM  12:00 Noon. There will be no charge for this seminar. We will instead have a donation box. Anybody who wishes to make a donation can do so, and all funds will go to the RFKC. Whether you choose to make a donation (and the amount) is entirely up to you. Following the seminar we will hold a rules meeting/certification from 1:00  2:30 PM for anyone who wishes to be a judge at the BWI.

Plans for the BWI are moving along. We are proud to announce that members of the Tracy organization will be attending and supporting the event. This is an example of how we can come together to support a great cause. For years there have been many who talked about a division between the Parker and Tracy organizations, but it says a lot that both groups can work together to help kids who cant help themselves.

Once again Professor Paul Dye and his students will be performing a demonstration at the BWI. In my opinion, there is nobody who delivers a better Kenpo demonstration than Paul Dye and his crew.

There is a lot more information that will be coming out soon. If anybody has any questions or comments, please send an email to thebobwhiteinvitational@yahoo.com.

Thank you for your support. We look forward to seeing many of you in February.

For the kids,
Vishal Shukla
Bob White Invitational Tournament Director


----------

